# Mine's R33 GTR with racing decals



## fireblade69 (Sep 9, 2006)

hi guys,

thought i would post to see what you think about my car!

just had a full Mine's race car set of decals made and i want you thoughts!

please be gentle i know stickers are usually wants known as "Chav" but i love the original race car!

problem is i need somone to host the images, can you help

rgds

pete


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Pete there are a lot of free image hosts out there just sign up for one and post away.
I use photohost.org but there are lots more


----------



## usagtrpilot (Aug 19, 2005)

You can use Imageshack or Photobucket. There are others, not sure of the names.


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

sounds good mate, get them pics up:thumbsup:


----------



## fireblade69 (Sep 9, 2006)




----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Hmmmmm. Sounds nice but all i see is a red X


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Here you go...

http://img464.imageshack.us/img464/2770/imag0008zt0.jpg

I take it the car is full of mines tuning parts then?


----------



## fireblade69 (Sep 9, 2006)

*hopefully!!!!*

http://i159.photobucket.com/albums/t135/fireblade69_album/IMAG0010.jpg

http://i159.photobucket.com/albums/t135/fireblade69_album/IMAG0012.jpg
http://i159.photobucket.com/albums/t135/fireblade69_album/IMAG0008.jpg
http://i159.photobucket.com/albums/t135/fireblade69_album/IMAG0021.jpg
http://i159.photobucket.com/albums/t135/fireblade69_album/IMAG0017.jpg


----------



## baboo (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## cleland (Jul 13, 2006)

:chuckle: Nice pictures pete, good looking car the focus, skyline is not bad too.


----------



## fireblade69 (Sep 9, 2006)

*its got some!*

Hi Steven

the car is

R33 Gtr Vspec
Full Mines Exhaust and manifold (no Cats at all)
Nismo fully Adjustable shocks and arms
red stuff pads
Apexi Power FC and commander
Greedy Turbo timer
Blitz Boost controller (set to 1Bar)
720cc sard Injectors
Greedy Trust induction kit
N1 Fuel pump
N1 water pump
Nismo 320kph Dial kit

and fantastic custom leather interior which was done by my mate who worked for aston martin fot 2 years and for ferarri for 18 months Trimming cars

anyone who wants an interior sorting give me a bell on 07900497110

rgds

pete


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

thanks for resizing the pics, saves messing up the forum backend.

looks lovely btw!

mook


----------



## 33 vspec (Mar 2, 2007)

where can the carbon fin for the rear spoiler be got?mine is just white.i think the carbon really looks well.


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

Absolutely gorgeous car mate, i really like it! (decals like this arent chav at all....when you said chav i thought you ment that the car was covered in dragons etc!)


----------

